# Making a Lobdell horizontal spring saddle



## John (Feb 7, 2014)

The start of the saddle


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 7, 2014)

That is looking sweet John. So when do we officially consider you out of control? BTW if you make any extras put me in line for one for my No-Nose. V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 7, 2014)

Looking good there and nice job. I wanna see it all complete with the springs.


----------



## jkent (Feb 7, 2014)

RITF******   I can't do anything but grin............. this is crazy! So when are you going to get into making a????? chit I can't even think of anything right now.... I'll have to get back to ya on this.
JKent


----------



## tailhole (Feb 7, 2014)

super cool.  can't wait to see this come to life.


----------



## 55tbird (Feb 8, 2014)

*Another Masterpiece*

Great work John!!! Wish I lived closer,I'd keep you very busy. Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I think if John was any busier there would have to be two of him! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 8, 2014)

At the last ride, John had some of his wares spread out on a table, and he just calmly set the chassis parts down, and said, "Oh! and here are the parts for the Lobdell horizontal spring saddle that I'm making."

The Goose that laid the golden egg comes to mind.


----------



## jkent (Feb 8, 2014)

55tbird said:


> Great work John!!! Wish I lived closer,I'd keep you very busy. Mike




It doesn't look like he needs any help staying busy. But then again he is a magician!
JKent


----------



## John (Feb 8, 2014)

Its all about the machines.
No magic


----------



## ChicagoFlash (Feb 8, 2014)

i'm watching this built - have a Lobdell saddle that need help


----------



## slick (Feb 8, 2014)

One thing you might want to take into consideration is making some heavier duty springs for bigger guys. Mine seem fine for me but i have had a few other guys ride mine and the seat appears to almost bottom out with them on it. Just a thought....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 8, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> At the last ride, John had some of his wares spread out on a table, and he just calmly set the chassis parts down, and said, "Oh! and here are the parts for the Lobdell horizontal spring saddle that I'm making."
> 
> The Goose that laid the golden egg comes to mind.




you mean this stuff?


----------



## RustyK (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow, looks good! Anything that has been made can be made again


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 8, 2014)

*looking good !!*

great job !!


----------



## John (Apr 14, 2015)

Got around to making the spring cap


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 17, 2015)

You wanna impress people....make Schwinn parts. The rest is just noise.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Really Tim? They've been doing it in Taiwan for years! V/r Shawn


----------



## John (Apr 17, 2015)

Tim I thought you never left the break room.
Dont you have a Elgin you should be working on?


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 17, 2015)

I want to use two of your cups for individualized helmets for my you know whats.


----------



## kirk thomas (Apr 17, 2015)

I got a pair and boy are they nice. Thanks again John


----------

